# NHL officially cancels 2004-2005 season....



## JohnH

http://nhlcbanews.com/news/season_cancelled021605.html


----------



## pez2002

so no hocky until 2007 ?


----------



## JohnH

Maybe some in October 2005. more to come. Players association has news conference at 4 PM EST.


----------



## invaliduser88

What's the NHL?


----------



## JohnH

Are we having a memory lapse?


----------



## bradh21

Now that the 2004-2005 season is officially cancelled.

If the National Hockey League should terminate their original deal with NBC and ESPN because NBC hasn't carried a game in that new deal with would of begun this season.

Do you think FOX should be interested to bid for the broadcast rights with the
National Hockey League beginning with the 2005-2006 season, if a labor agreement by then?


----------



## cdru

invaliduser88 said:


> What's the NHL?


No kidding. No one cares any more. Hockey has it's labor/money disputes. Baseball has it's steriods. Basketball has it's brawls. Football has Janet. Is there anything sacred and pure any more? Tennis? Golf? Is this all that's left that our children can look up to?


----------



## JohnH

bradh21 said:


> Now that the 2004-2005 season is officially cancelled.
> 
> If the National Hockey League should terminate their original deal with NBC and ESPN because NBC hasn't carried a game in that new deal with would of begun this season.
> 
> Do you think FOX should be interested to bid for the broadcast rights with the
> National Hockey League beginning with the 2005-2006 season, if a labor agreement by then?


Would seem to be a conflict with NASCAR, no matter which half of the NASCAR season they do, but NBC would have the same problem.


----------



## cboylan3

bradh21 said:


> Now that the 2004-2005 season is officially cancelled.
> 
> If the National Hockey League should terminate their original deal with NBC and ESPN because NBC hasn't carried a game in that new deal with would of begun this season.
> 
> Do you think FOX should be interested to bid for the broadcast rights with the
> National Hockey League beginning with the 2005-2006 season, if a labor agreement by then?


probably not...Fox had NHL broadcast rights once before...it didn't work out too well (remember the glow puck?)


----------



## Msguy

I could care less if the N.H.L. ever comes back. The N.H.L. has been in the basement for me for over a decade now.


----------



## Mark Holtz

As far as I'm concerned, the No Hockey League is done. The fork has been stuck in, it's done. What's left is for someone to walk by, shoot it, and put it out of it's misery.


----------



## durl

Funny thing is, a new league will start up, have a salary cap lower than what the NHL offered, and the NHL players will flock to it.


----------



## SAEMike

Watch College Hockey! It's a better game, more wide open without the two line pass rule, and a lot of fun. www.uscho.org is a great resource for college hockey and has great message boards here http://board.uscho.com/


----------



## cboylan3

durl said:


> Funny thing is, a new league will start up, have a salary cap lower than what the NHL offered, and the NHL players will flock to it.


whats even funnier is that the players are CURRENTLY playing for less money in other leagues that HAVE forms of Salary Caps :eek2: :eek2:

so their whole "no salary cap" stance hold no water


----------



## djlong

The AHL is doing quite well in Manchester NH


----------



## BFG




----------



## bradh21

Because NBC has already got the broadcast rights
to carry the National Hockey League for the 2-4 years
and if ESPN should lose the cable rights with the National Hockey League

Do you think USA and CNBC should replace ESPN as the cable partners with the National Hockey League?


----------



## Paul Secic

Msguy said:


> I could care less if the N.H.L. ever comes back. The N.H.L. has been in the basement for me for over a decade now.


The new talks (Sat) arn't going good. I think they should called its quits as it's almost baseball season. It wouldn't be much of a season. The talks are about money, not fans.


----------

